# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Itä-Uudenmaan joukkoliikenne

## Andelin

Sen verran mielenkiintoiset muutokset itäisellä Uudellamaalla, että uusi otsikko keskustelulle.

Savonlinjan lopettaminen Hki-Kotka-välillä päätti varmaan kauden, jolla pitkillä vakio- ja hitaammilla pikavuoroilla hoidettiin kylien ja maaseutujen tarpeet. Nyt nousee julkisessa suunnittelussa enemmän pilkotut paikkakuntavälit. *Helsinki-Porvoo*: markkinaehtoinen, hyvinvoiva reitti (joskin nyt tilapäiset supistukset), *Porvoo-Loviisa* yllättävän vahva pendelöintiväli, jolle ihan omaa liikennettä, ja lopuksi *Loviisa-Kotka* jolle lähinnä merkitään ruuhka-, päivä- ja asiointivuoroja.

Pidemmiksi vuoroiksi jää Onnibusin suorat Hki-Kotkavuorot (jotka vanhan liiton aikaan olisivat olleet "erikoispikavuoroja"), sekä hieman yllättävä ajatus vaikkapa ELY-määrittelyissä, että pääosa Loviisa-Hki-yhteyksistä perustuisivat vaihtoon Porvoossa.

Tämä korostuu mm. maakunnan teettämässä Itä-Uudenmaan liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmassa, joka on nyt lausuntokierroksella kunnissa, ja myös UUDELY:n palvelutasosuunnitelmassa 2021-24.

Ajatus näkyy selvästi, miten julkinen valta jo suunnittelee Itä-Uudenmaan liikennettä Porvoon suunnan uuden junaradan mukaan. Porvoosta on selkeämmin tulossa seudun oma joukkoliikenteen napa. Myrskylä-Pukkila-Askola-akselille suunnitellaan "nykyistä nopeampia" bussiyhteyksiä Porvooseen, ja nimenomaan nyt Askolan kautta. Samoin Lapinjärvi-Liljendal-akselia ajatellaan vain Porvooseen päättyväksi.

Näin jäisi helposti kuvittelemaan, että mm. Porvoon Liikenteelle jää vielä kultainen vuosikymmen ja ehkä toinenkin, ennen kuin juna tulee ja vie tuntuvia määriä pendelöijiä. Tosin kaavaillaan, että Porvoon ja pk-seudun väliseen liikenteeseen tulisi uusi päätepysäkkejä kuten Östersundom/Itäkeskus, Kalasatama-Hakaniemi ja Tikkurila, sekä vaihtoasemia HSL:n runkolinjoille Länsimäessä ja Malmilla. Joten sinne varmaan säilyy bussiliikennettä hamaan tulevaisuuteen asti.

----------


## MB1

Hyvä yhteenveto, muutama kommentti.
Saa nähdä, pitkällä horisontilla miten, ely-keskusten käy, kun tähän maahan luodaan veroja keräävä maakuntamalli ? Pysyykö ajatukset samana ?
Toinen uhkakuva on koronan jälkeinen valtiontalouden tasapainoitustalkoot. 
Melko varmasti leikkuri osuu maakuntien joukkoliikenteeseenkin.

HUS tullee vaatimaan linjaliikennettä Helsingistä & Porvoosta & Loviisasta Kotkaan, koska keskittää potilaita Kotkan sairaalaan.
Hoitsujen ja potilaiden pitää Helsingistä päästä sinne ja pois.

Hus keskittää osan toiminnoista myös Porvoon sairaalaan ( esim. lonkkaleikkauksia), mutta nämä taitaa hoitua pohjan matkan tilausajoina.

----------


## Andelin

> Toinen uhkakuva on koronan jälkeinen valtiontalouden tasapainoitustalkoot.


 Taitaa muutenkin tulla sellaiset tasapainoitustalkoot, ettei pendelöinti koronan jälkeen palaa enää entiselleen. Ihmiset ovat oppineet etätyöskentelyn hyvät puolet ja kulkevat vähemmän töihin. Saa nähdä korvaako sitten muu julkisilla kulkeminen tämän poistuman, ja osaavatko liikennöitsijät haistella ja sopeutua.

Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan, mielenkiintoista, että korona saa aikaan/nopeuttaa tällaisia liikenneverkon muutoksia. Saattaa olla ihan kokonaisuuden kannalta tervettäkin. Tulihan sitä monesti kysyttyä, että oliko se Savonlinjan vanha uudelleenkoritettu Volvo-rotisko se oikea tapa matkustaa, kun se tuntikaupailla kiersi vakiona kaikki herttoniemet, sipoot ja kirkonkylät matkallansa Kotkaan.

----------


## Alur

> Taitaa muutenkin tulla sellaiset tasapainoitustalkoot, ettei pendelöinti koronan jälkeen palaa enää entiselleen. Ihmiset ovat oppineet etätyöskentelyn hyvät puolet ja kulkevat vähemmän töihin. Saa nähdä korvaako sitten muu julkisilla kulkeminen tämän poistuman, ja osaavatko liikennöitsijät haistella ja sopeutua.
> 
> Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan, mielenkiintoista, että korona saa aikaan/nopeuttaa tällaisia liikenneverkon muutoksia. Saattaa olla ihan kokonaisuuden kannalta tervettäkin. Tulihan sitä monesti kysyttyä, että oliko se Savonlinjan vanha uudelleenkoritettu Volvo-rotisko se oikea tapa matkustaa, kun se tuntikaupailla kiersi vakiona kaikki herttoniemet, sipoot ja kirkonkylät matkallansa Kotkaan.


Isossa kuvassahan etätyö ja siitä seuraava työmatkojen vähentyminen tasaa liikkumisen ruuhkahuippuja. Periaatteessa joukkoliikennettä siis pysyttäisiin tuottaamaan nykyistä taloudellisemmin, koska ei tarvitse omistaa niin paljoa ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ruuhkahuippuja varten. Olennainen kysymys on, pystyykö joukkoliikenne olemaan mm. lipputuotteidensa puolelta riittävän houkutteleva vaihtoehto satunnaisemmille työmatkoille varsinkin, jos ruuhka-ajan tarjontaa joudutaan kysynnän laskun vuoksi vähentämään. Pahimmillaan muutos käynnistää kurjistumisen kierteen kysynnässä ja tarjonnassa. Parhaimmillaan kysynnän tasaantuminen pystytään hyödyntämään taloudellisena tehokkuutena. Helsingin ja Porvoon välisellä liikenteellä voisi olettaa olevan edellytyksiä myös jälkimmäiseen, koska sillä kysyntää on paljon myös muista syistä kuin työmatkoista.

Liikkumistutkimuksissahan on jo todettu, että koronakaan ei ole juurikaan pienentänyt ihmisten normaalia matkalukua. Edelleenkin tehdään keskimääriin reilut kolme yhdensuuntaista matkaa päivässä. Matkojen tarkoitus ja suuntautuminen sen sijaan on muuttunut olennaisesti ja erityisesti työ- ja koulumatkat ovat korvautuneet vapaa-ajanmatkoilla. Jos etätyö jää pysyvämmäksi käytännöksi, niin myös vapaa-ajan matkojen lisääntymisen voi olettaa olevan pysyvää. Nyt vapaa-ajan matkat suuntautuvat mm. hyvin lähellä kotia oleville virkistysalueille, mutta koronan jälkeisessä maailmassa voisi niiden olettaa suuntautuvan laajemmin erilaisiin vapaa-ajan kohteisiin ja siihen pitäisi pystyä joukkoliikenteen lipputuotteilla ja linjastoilla vastaamaan. Riskinä myös on, että vapaa-ajan matkat hajaantuvat niin laajasti eri paikoissa sijaitseviin kohteisiin, ettei niille pysty tuottamaan järkevää joukkoliikennetarjontaa ja koko muutoksen saldo jää reilusti pakkaselle teki mitä tahansa.

----------


## samulih

Kukaanhan ei tiedä mitä tapahtuu, arvailuja voi olla monenlaisia. Se on varma että ne heikossa asemassa olevat työssäkävijät kärsivät taas eniten paremmin toimeentulevien mielenliikkeistä.

----------


## Andelin

> Periaatteessa joukkoliikennettä siis pysyttäisiin tuottaamaan nykyistä taloudellisemmin, koska ei tarvitse omistaa niin paljoa ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ruuhkahuippuja varten. Olennainen kysymys on, pystyykö joukkoliikenne olemaan mm. lipputuotteidensa puolelta riittävän houkutteleva vaihtoehto satunnaisemmille työmatkoille varsinkin, jos ruuhka-ajan tarjontaa joudutaan kysynnän laskun vuoksi vähentämään. Pahimmillaan muutos käynnistää kurjistumisen kierteen kysynnässä ja tarjonnassa. Parhaimmillaan kysynnän tasaantuminen pystytään hyödyntämään taloudellisena tehokkuutena. Helsingin ja Porvoon välisellä liikenteellä voisi olettaa olevan edellytyksiä myös jälkimmäiseen, koska sillä kysyntää on paljon myös muista syistä kuin työmatkoista.
> 
> [...] Jos etätyö jää pysyvämmäksi käytännöksi, niin myös vapaa-ajan matkojen lisääntymisen voi olettaa olevan pysyvää. Nyt vapaa-ajan matkat suuntautuvat mm. hyvin lähellä kotia oleville virkistysalueille, mutta koronan jälkeisessä maailmassa voisi niiden olettaa suuntautuvan laajemmin erilaisiin vapaa-ajan kohteisiin ja siihen pitäisi pystyä joukkoliikenteen lipputuotteilla ja linjastoilla vastaamaan. Riskinä myös on, että vapaa-ajan matkat hajaantuvat niin laajasti eri paikoissa sijaitseviin kohteisiin, ettei niille pysty tuottamaan järkevää joukkoliikennetarjontaa ja koko muutoksen saldo jää reilusti pakkaselle teki mitä tahansa.


Hyviä pointteja! Tuossa arkiseen kulkemiseen liittyen panin varsinkin maakunnan pitkän ajan plaaneissa merkille, että paljon toivotaan _kutsutaksiliikenteen_ kasvavan maaseudulla. Vastaavasti pyritään nostamaan bussivuorojen nopeuksia mm. karsimalla ymmärtääkseni paljon tienvarsipysähdyksiä pois. Se on myös eräänlainen asenneasia, että kutsutaksi todellakin voi olla pendelöijän väline. Eikä niinkään vain koululaisten, vanhusten ja liikuntavammaisten niin kuin pitkälti nykyään ymmärretään. Vähän asenteiden kalibrointia.

Mitä kustannustehokkuuteen ja joustavuuteen tulee, niin mietin varsinkin vapaa-ajan liikkumisessa, että löytyisikö joku_ tilausajon ja reittiliikenteen välimuoto_ linja-autoliikenteessä? Ja paljon enemmän point-to-point-liikennettä niin kuin lentoliikentessä ollaan opittu, että välilaskullinen lento ei ole enää houkutteleva. Joten ei myöskään enää bussilinja joka pysähtyy 20 kertaa jättämään ja ottamaan matkustajia ole niin houkutteleva. Pitkälti ollaan bussimaailmassa ehkä kangistuttu vanhan liiton kaavoihin, jossa liikennelupa oli juhlallinen asia ja velvoittavasti voimassa 10 vuotta. Nythän ymmärtääkseni reittiliikennettä voi avata paljon kevyemmin, ja lopettaa vielä helpommin. Joten miksi ei tyyliin Porvoo-Tampere (Särkänniemi) tai Porvoo-Turku (Satama) loma- ja suurpyhäkausiksi pystyyn. Kokeeksi vaikkapa neljä lauantaita, ja sitten loppuu jos ei tule väkeä kyytiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:47 ----------




> Kukaanhan ei tiedä mitä tapahtuu, arvailuja voi olla monenlaisia. Se on varma että ne heikossa asemassa olevat työssäkävijät kärsivät taas eniten paremmin toimeentulevien mielenliikkeistä.


 Mitä ajattelet silloin konkreettisesti? Minusta pendelöinti vaikkapa Itä-Uudenmaan tiheämmin asutuilla alueilla on kasvanut paljon viime vuosina. Samoin työssäkäyntiliikenne hajaseuduilla saadaan valtion (ELY:jen) toimesta jollakin tapaa aina johonkin peruskuntoon hankkimalla rahalla vuoroja. Keitä "parempia toimeentulevia" ajattelet, että saavat omansa muitten edellä?

----------


## Andelin

Porvoo-Myrskylä liikennöinti alkaa taas ELY-hankintana 1.8 alkaen M-P aamuvuorolla Myrskylästä + kaksi iltapäivävuoroa Porvoosta jolla paluu Myrskylästä välissä. Ei siis vain koulupäivävuoroja, vaan myös kesäliilennöintiä. Todennäköisesti pienbusseilla, kuormat laskettu aika alas.

----------


## Andelin

> Porvoo-Myrskylä liikennöinti alkaa taas ELY-hankintana 1.8 alkaen M-P aamuvuorolla Myrskylästä + kaksi iltapäivävuoroa Porvoosta jolla paluu Myrskylästä välissä. Ei siis vain koulupäivävuoroja, vaan myös kesäliikennöintiä. Todennäköisesti pienbusseilla, kuormat laskettu aika alas.


Ja Porvoon Liikenne voitti tämän ja palaa loppukesästä reitille kahden vuoden tauon jälkeen.

https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...tos_2021_1.pdf
https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...elo_2021_1.pdf

----------


## repesorsa

Tänään oli Östnylandissa juttu Loviisa huonoista bussiyhteyksistä, josta oli keskusteltu Ely-keskuksen edustajien kanssa. Ja kas, Loviisan Sanomien fb-sivulle on jo eilen ilmestynyt ilmoitus että Onnibus.com kyydissä pääset nyt myös Loviisan linja-autoasemalta Helsinkiin ja Haminaan kolme(3) kertaa päivässä! Mutta vastaavasti eivät kulje Porvoon eikä Kotkansaaren kautta!

Lähdöt Haminasta Helsinkiin: (suluissa lähtöaika Loviisasta)
8:25(9:20)
12:25(13:20)
16:25(17:20)
Lähdöt Helsingistä Haminaan: (suluissa saapumisaika Loviisaan)
10:10(11:25)
14:10(15:25)
19:10(20:25)


https://fi-fi.facebook.com/groups/Lovari/

https://www.ostnyland.fi/artikel/onn...ia-lovisa-cen/

----------


## repesorsa

Ely-keskuksen ja Kasilinjan aamuvuorokokeilu Loviisasta Porvooseen 170-tietä alkoi, aluksi 14.-25.2.2022. Loviisa 6.55Porvoo 7:45.

https://www.itavayla.fi/teksti/aamuv...214.b352f351b4

----------


## repesorsa

> Ely-keskuksen ja Kasilinjan aamuvuorokokeilu Loviisasta Porvooseen 170-tietä alkoi, aluksi 14.-25.2.2022. Loviisa 6.55Porvoo 7:45.
> 
> https://www.itavayla.fi/teksti/aamuv...214.b352f351b4


Ja päättyy huomenna perjantaina 4.3.2022, ely etsii uutta liikennöisijää.  Onkohan tuo kuvissa näkyvä Scala jokin ex-Åbergin?

https://svenska.yle.fi/a/7-10013645

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Åbergin entinen joo, auto 4.

----------


## Andelin

Pieni uusjako ELY-keskuksen hankinnoissa 2022-24:

Porvoo-Mäntsälä-liikenne nyt Ventoniemi/Liikenne-Seppälä-kombolle kokonaan. Aikainen aamuvuoro lisätty.Porvoo-Askola-Pukkila-linjalla Vekka uusi operaattori (aikaisemmin Ruoti/Mannerkivi)Koiviston Auto-ryhmä palaa Kotkaan  yhdellä Porvoon Liikenteen hankintavuorolla PorvooLoviisaKotka (aikaisemmin Eriksson)Reissu-Ruoti jatkaa varhaisessa pikavuorossa Helsinki-Kotka 

https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...ELY_2022_1.pdf

----------


## Andelin

Ely-keskus hankkii 1.8 alkaen liikennöitsijää kesään 2024 asti:

PorvooSöderkullaTikkurila 999, neljä vuoroparia M-P klo 6-17, ympäri vuodenPorvooLoviisa(Kotka), neljä vuoroparia M-P klo 5-23, ympäri vuoden

999 Tikkurilaan kulkee moottoritietä paitsi koukaten Söderkullan kautta, Kehä III:lta Ikean ja Kuninkaalan, KRP:n kautta Tikkurilan matkakeskukseen. PorvooLoviisa-lisävuorot vakoita paitsi aikainen Kotkaan asti menevä aamuvarhainen joka kerää Koskenkylästä, Loviisasta, Tesjoelta ja Ahvenkoskelta, mutta ajaa muuten Kotkaan asti motaria. Ja samaa mallia tyhjänä Loviisaan, josta sitten taas nopeana yhteytenä Porvooseen.

----------


## Andelin

Onnibus Porvoo-pendelöinnin päätavaramerkiksi:

http://jlf.fi/f25/6005-onnibus-uusi-...tml#post243271

----------


## Andelin

ELY-keskus on kilpailutuksessa UUDELY 2022/3 valinnut seuraavat liikennöitsijät:

999 Porvoo-Söderkulla-Tikkurila, 4 vuoroparia M-P  *Kymen Charterline* 
Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka, 1 x M-P  *Kymen Charterline*
Porvoo-Loviisa, 3 x M-P päivävuoroa - *Håkan Eriksson*
Porvoo-Loviisa, 1 x M-P iltavuoro - *Korsisaari*

Ajetaan ympärivuotisina.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 999 Porvoo-Söderkulla-Tikkurila, 4 vuoroparia M-P  *Kymen Charterline*


Voisi varmaan olettaa että tästä tulee HSL:n U-linja? Södiksen koukkauksesta ei varmaan muuten ole ihan mahdottomasti hyötyä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Linja-auto törmäsi useisiin valotolppiin ja ajoi ulos tieltä Vantaalla  kyydissä reilut 30 matkustajaa, kaksi lievästi loukkaantunutta sairaalaan
Kyseessä Porvoon Liikenne #12.
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12531315

----------


## repesorsa

#12 oli talvi-keväällä linjalla 5.

----------


## Makke93

> Voisi varmaan olettaa että tästä tulee HSL:n U-linja? Södiksen koukkauksesta ei varmaan muuten ole ihan mahdottomasti hyötyä.


HSL:n toimitusjohtajan päätös tältä päivältä, että U-linjalla 999 saa kulkea C ja D -vyöhykkeiden lipputuotteilla, vaikka linjalla on yksi pysäkki B-vyöhykkeellä https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/202221831.PDF

----------


## ettäjaa

> HSL:n toimitusjohtajan päätös tältä päivältä, että U-linjalla 999 saa kulkea C ja D -vyöhykkeiden lipputuotteilla, vaikka linjalla on yksi pysäkki B-vyöhykkeellä https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/202221831.PDF


Tuleeko tästä nyt sellainen porsaanreikä, että Helsingistä pääsee Sipooseen erillisillä AB- ja CD-lipuilla, jos matkustaa ensin AB-lipulla 718:lla tuolle pysäkille ja nousee samalta pysäkiltä 999:n kyytiin CD-lipulla. Itse ainakin ymmärtäisin muotoilun _"Päätän, että U-linjalla 999 voi matkustaa HSL-alueella C- ja D- vyöhykkeiden
lipuilla, vaikka linjan reitti kulkee yhden pysäkin verran B-vyöhykkeellä."_ niin, että linjalla 999 voi matkustaa _koko HSL-alueella_ (siis myös matkoilla, joiden toinen päätepiste on B-vyöhykkeellä) C- ja D-vyöhykkeiden lipuilla.

Noista perusteluista herää myös kysymys: Eikö 999 pysähdy V9303:n pysäkkiparilla V9333:lla, joka on myös C-vyöhykkeellä?

----------


## Makke93

Ainakin aikaisemmin kun näitä poikkeuksia on tehty, se ei ole koskenut poisjääntiä ja kyytiinnousua poikkeavalta vyöhykkeeltä. Tosin poisjääntiä on muutenkin vaikea valvoa ja tällaista oli aikaisemmin runkolinjalla 550, jolla avorahastuksen takia oli vaikeata valvoa mistä on noustu kyytiin, kun se kiersi A-vyöhykkeen kautta Huopalahden aseman tunnelin sulun ajan. (muokkaus: ja kiertäähän se nytkin poikkeusreittiä A-vyöhykkeen kautta Koskelassa)

Mikäs porsaanreikä se nyt muutenkaan on olla erikseen AB ja CD liput, kun ne makasavat erikseen joko saman tai enemmän kuin ABCD lipputuotteet?

----------


## EVhki

> Tuleeko tästä nyt sellainen porsaanreikä, että Helsingistä pääsee Sipooseen erillisillä AB- ja CD-lipuilla, jos matkustaa ensin AB-lipulla 718:lla tuolle pysäkille ja nousee samalta pysäkiltä 999:n kyytiin CD-lipulla. Itse ainakin ymmärtäisin muotoilun _"Päätän, että U-linjalla 999 voi matkustaa HSL-alueella C- ja D- vyöhykkeiden
> lipuilla, vaikka linjan reitti kulkee yhden pysäkin verran B-vyöhykkeellä."_ niin, että linjalla 999 voi matkustaa _koko HSL-alueella_ (siis myös matkoilla, joiden toinen päätepiste on B-vyöhykkeellä) C- ja D-vyöhykkeiden lipuilla.


Jaa'a. Päätöksen perustelut toki eivät tuota tulkintaa tue, mutta päätös itsessään tukee. Veikkaisin, että tarkoitus on ollut päättää, että kyseisen pysäkin voi ohittaa ilman B-lippua. Kuten ennen vanhaan 560:llä sai ajaa pysäkin Tapaninkyläntie V5006/V5013 ohi Helsingin lipulla vaikka pysäkki on Vantaalla. Tuolla ei silti olisi saanut jäädä kyydistä tai nousta kyytiin Helsingin lipulla vaan tällöin olisi tarvinnut seutulipun.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> kyseisen pysäkin voi ohittaa ilman B-lippua. Kuten ennen vanhaan 560:llä sai ajaa pysäkin Tapaninkyläntie V5006/V5013 ohi Helsingin lipulla vaikka pysäkki on Vantaalla. Tuolla ei silti olisi saanut jäädä kyydistä tai nousta kyytiin Helsingin lipulla vaan tällöin olisi tarvinnut seutulipun.


Sama systeemi taisi olla myös V53 ja V56 ainakin Ala-Tikkurilan kohdalla Kehällä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Mikäs porsaanreikä se nyt muutenkaan on olla erikseen AB ja CD liput, kun ne maksavat erikseen joko saman tai enemmän kuin ABCD lipputuotteet?


Niinhän se onkin. Jostain syystä muistin, että CD-lisävyöhyke AB-kaudelle olisi maksanut enemmän kuin CD-lippu, mutta nehän maksavat saman verran. Mun virhe.

----------


## Andelin

U-linja 848 palaa 8.8 kesälaimennuksen jälkeen taas hyvällä vuorotarjonnalla. Porvoolaiset hyötyvät nyt 20 minuutin vuoroväleistä ruuhka-aikaan, ja myös 30 min väleistä klo 22 asti. Viikonloppuisin myös yöbussitarjontaa klo 03:n maihin.

Porvoon Liikenne on myös pärjännyt hyvin hankinnoissa, joissa kaupungin sisäinen liikenne on siirretty osittain kaupungin hankkimaksi. Linjat 1 ja 2 ovat edelleen markkinaehtoisia, muutta muu liikenne on joko kaupungin tai Ely-keskuksen hankkimaa. Kaikki "numerolinjat" ovat jatkossakin Porvoon Liikenteen liikennöimiä.

----------


## Bussihullu

> ELY-keskus on kilpailutuksessa UUDELY 2022/3 valinnut seuraavat liikennöitsijät:
> 
> 999 Porvoo-Söderkulla-Tikkurila, 4 vuoroparia M-P  *Kymen Charterline* 
> Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka, 1 x M-P  *Kymen Charterline*
> Porvoo-Loviisa, 3 x M-P päivävuoroa - *Håkan Eriksson*
> Porvoo-Loviisa, 1 x M-P iltavuoro - *Korsisaari*
> 
> Ajetaan ympärivuotisina.


Milloinka tuo 999 sitten alottaa?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> Milloinka tuo 999 sitten alottaa?


 1.8.2022 alkaa tuo 999

----------


## ettäjaa

> Noista perusteluista herää myös kysymys: Eikö 999 pysähdy V9303:n pysäkkiparilla V9333:lla, joka on myös B-vyöhykkeellä?


Vastaus tuohon on näköjään ei. 999 pysähtyy Hakunilan kohdalla vain matkalla Porvoosta Tikkurilaan, ei toiseen suuntaan. Ehkä välillä ei haluta Tikkurilasta Hakunilaan matkaavia?


Toinen huomio joka tuli ainakin minulle yllätyksenä. 999 kulkee Söderkullan ja Porvoon välillä vanhaa tietä pitkin. Olin ainakin itse jostain syystä kuvitellut että 999 palaisi vielä motarille Söderkullan ja Porvoon välissä.

----------


## zige94

> Vastaus tuohon on näköjään ei. 999 pysähtyy Hakunilan kohdalla vain matkalla Porvoosta Tikkurilaan, ei toiseen suuntaan. Ehkä välillä ei haluta Tikkurilasta Hakunilaan matkaavia?
> 
> 
> Toinen huomio joka tuli ainakin minulle yllätyksenä. 999 kulkee Söderkullan ja Porvoon välillä vanhaa tietä pitkin. Olin ainakin itse jostain syystä kuvitellut että 999 palaisi vielä motarille Söderkullan ja Porvoon välissä.


Niinhän se kulkeekin. Söderkullan Hangelbyn pysäkin ja Porvoon Hornhattulan th:n pysäkin välillä vuorot ajavat moottoritietä pitkin, ainakin Matkahuollon aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Niinhän se kulkeekin. Söderkullan Hangelbyn pysäkin ja Porvoon Hornhattulan th:n pysäkin välillä vuorot ajavat moottoritietä pitkin, ainakin Matkahuollon aikataulun mukaan.


Tässä reittioppaan kartassa menee vanhaa tietä mutta yhtään pysäkkiä ei ole D-vyöhykkeen jälkeen ennen Porvoota, joten menisikö motarille Nesteentien kohdalla.

----------


## ettäjaa

Ja vielä tuosta kun sanoin ettei 999 pysähdy Hakunilan kohdalla matkalla Porvooseen: näin sanoo reittiopas. Jos katsoo pysäkkilistaa Matkahuollon sivuilta, Hakunilan pysähdys löytyy kumpaankin suuntaan. Taitaa olla jotain pientä sekaannusta ELY-keskuskuksen, liikennöitsijän ja HSL:n välillä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tässä reittioppaan kartassa menee vanhaa tietä mutta yhtään pysäkkiä ei ole D-vyöhykkeen jälkeen ennen Porvoota, joten menisikö motarille Nesteentien kohdalla.


Silloin se menisi moottoritielle eri paikasta kuin Matkahuollon aikataulussa, joten HSL:n aikataulua katsovat jäisivät joillakin pysäkeillä ihmettelemään bussia, jota ei koskaan tullut, tai bussin kyydissä joutuisikin Porvooseen kun se kaartaisi yllättäen moottoritielle ennen omaa pysäkkiä 170-tiellä. Tällaista virhettä kolme päivää ennen liikennöinnin alkua ei saa kerta kaikkiaan olla.

----------


## zige94

Tuossa nyt ei ole mitään uutta et HSL näyttää U-linjojen kohdalla hölynpölyä saati että pysäkkejä puuttuisi tai olisi väärin etenkin HSL-alueen ulkopuolella.

----------


## zige94

> Silloin se menisi moottoritielle eri paikasta kuin Matkahuollon aikataulussa, joten HSL:n aikataulua katsovat jäisivät joillakin pysäkeillä ihmettelemään bussia, jota ei koskaan tullut, tai bussin kyydissä joutuisikin Porvooseen kun se kaartaisi yllättäen moottoritielle ennen omaa pysäkkiä 170-tiellä. Tällaista virhettä kolme päivää ennen liikennöinnin alkua ei saa kerta kaikkiaan olla.


HSL:n data on korjattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessaan ja linjan 999 reitti vastaa nyt Matkahuollon aikataulua.

----------


## ettäjaa

> HSL:n data on korjattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessaan ja linjan 999 reitti vastaa nyt Matkahuollon aikataulua.


Onko sinne korjattu ettei Hakunilan kohdalla nyt pysähdytä Tikkurilan suuntaan? Reittiä tänään ajaneen kuskin mukaan kyseisessä liittymässä on tällä hetkellä liikennemerkit jotka estävät ajamisen liittymän läpi (vain oikealle ja vasemmalle kääntyminen on sallittua).

EDIT: se on näköjään poistettua mutta toisen suunnan pysäkkiä ei ole jostain syystä lisätty Söderkulla-Porvoo -muutosten yhteydessä.

----------


## Lexa99

> Vastaus tuohon on näköjään ei. 999 pysähtyy Hakunilan kohdalla vain matkalla Porvoosta Tikkurilaan, ei toiseen suuntaan. Ehkä välillä ei haluta Tikkurilasta Hakunilaan matkaavia?
> 
> 
> Toinen huomio joka tuli ainakin minulle yllätyksenä. 999 kulkee Söderkullan ja Porvoon välillä vanhaa tietä pitkin. Olin ainakin itse jostain syystä kuvitellut että 999 palaisi vielä motarille Söderkullan ja Porvoon välissä.


Ei taida pysähtyä Hakunilan rampissa kumpaakaan suuntaan. Ilmeisesti Tikkurilan suuntaan mennessä rampin kautta ei saa ajaa suoraan, vaan sallitut kääntymiset vain Vaaralaan tai Hakunilaan. Jotain tälläistä puhuttiin HSL:n sivuilla.

----------


## zige94

> Ei taida pysähtyä Hakunilan rampissa kumpaakaan suuntaan. Ilmeisesti Tikkurilan suuntaan mennessä rampin kautta ei saa ajaa suoraan, vaan sallitut kääntymiset vain Vaaralaan tai Hakunilaan. Jotain tälläistä puhuttiin HSL:n sivuilla.


Pitää paikkaansa, vain oikealle ja vasemmalle kääntyminen sallittu, ei suoraan ajo. Kyseinen pysäkki on poistettu HSL:n datasta molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei taida pysähtyä Hakunilan rampissa kumpaakaan suuntaan. Ilmeisesti Tikkurilan suuntaan mennessä rampin kautta ei saa ajaa suoraan, vaan sallitut kääntymiset vain Vaaralaan tai Hakunilaan. Jotain tälläistä puhuttiin HSL:n sivuilla.


Näinhän minä sanoikin tuosta Tikkurilan suunnasta. Porvoon suuntaan pysähdytään, mutta pysäkkihän on siinä Kehän varressa eikä rampin ylhäällä.

----------


## zige94

> Näinhän minä sanoikin tuosta Tikkurilan suunnasta. Porvoon suuntaan pysähdytään, mutta pysäkkihän on siinä Kehän varressa eikä rampin ylhäällä.


Matkahuollon ja HSL:n mukaan ei pysähdy myöskään Porvoon suuntaan. Vika pysäkki on Kuusikkotie Porttipuiston kohdilla ja seuraava vasta Vaakkola, Sipoon puolella.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Matkahuollon ja HSL:n mukaan ei pysähdy myöskään Porvoon suuntaan. Vika pysäkki on Kuusikkotie Porttipuiston kohdilla ja seuraava vasta Vaakkola, Sipoon puolella.


Ai sielläkin on niin. Kuljettajilla ja Matkahuollolla taitaa olla hieman ristiriidassa olevaa tietoa.

----------

